# will this work



## afromage5000 (Jul 12, 2006)

would a salad spinner work to separate out hash?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

i wish i knew how a salad spinner worked...then i could tell ya


----------



## afromage5000 (Jul 12, 2006)

its basically a strainer which spins inside of a bowl. It is used to dry off lettuce after rinsing using the same method as a washing machine on spin cycle.


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2006)

I've used a "salad spinner" to seperate the plant material from the ISO solution when making oil, but the centrifuge action isn't any use in seperating the 'trichomes' for hash.
  The process of seperating trichomes is better performed with a slight beating, rolling action.


----------



## afromage5000 (Jul 13, 2006)

ok i see thnx hick


----------



## naturalhi (Jul 15, 2006)

If your into DIY here's a cheap tumbler;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4150


----------

